# 6th Annual PA Haunters Gathering 28 MAY



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

The 6th Annual PA Gathering of Haunters will be held on
SATURDAY MAY 28th 2005
FROM NOON TO MIDNIGHT.
PA Gathering website = www.HauntersGathering.com


********************************************************************-
CONFIRMED SEMINARS ->

HEADLINE SEMINAR SPEAKER
John Burton is returning to the PA Gathering !!
(subject of his seminar yet to be determined)

Wow, what a coup for our event ! 
If you have never seen John Burton speak, I'm telling you *now* to go out of your way to attend. 
The man is brilliant, and this is a rare opportunity that you need to take advantage of !

Other seminars confirmed at this time:

Making great stuff with "GREAT STUFF"
by Michael Bruner of The Monster Maze
(actually a requested seminar, appears people really liked seeing it at Hauntcon)

Installing the new Gore Galor product
--- BUCKY GUTS !! ---
by Michael Bruner of The Monster Maze

Creating the Custom Cobwebber
by Robert Wesolowski
Note: Robert will be offering cobwebbers for sale immediately after his seminar for those who are "techno-challenged" or "don't have time but do have money"

Becoming a Haunt Vendor
by Jerry Dalessandro of CREEPYCOLLECTION.COM

Running a Paintball / Lazer Tag Haunt
by Jerry Dalessandro of CREEPYCOLLECTION.COM

Haunt Product Line Fashion Show
by Specter Studios 


********************************************************************-
DOORPRIZES have started to come in! 
Here is what we have so far!

http://tinyurl.com/bopsg

********************************************************************-
WHAT DO **YOU** NEED TO BRING ? ->

1.) $5 per person admission fee
(Which is paid to the church - rental fee for space used, we don't keep a single penny.)

*IF* YOU ARE A MEMBER OF WWW.HAUNTEDHOUSE.COM
YOU CAN GET FREE ( YES FREE!!!) ADMISSION TO 
THE 6TH ANNUAL PA GATHERING OF HAUNTERS !!!

FOR DETAILS ON HOW TO GET IN FREE, EMAIL
[email protected] with the subject line of the email
REQUESTING PA GATHERING/HAUNTEDHOUSE_COM BADGE 

2.) Think of the PA Gathering of Haunters as a pot luck dinner. 
(This allows us to keep costs way down!)
Bring one bowl of hot food and a 2 litre of soda.
(We have a *gigantic* industrial kitchen for heating and re-heating of food, and don't try to be sneaky and bring only a bag of chips, try to be creative and create something different (and possibly creepy looking...) 

3.) YOUR home-made props that you wish to show off and instruct others how it was constructed.

!!!!!NEW THIS YEAR!!!!
BRING YOUR BEST HOMEMADE PROPS TO WIN PRIZES!!!!!

This year in addition to the normal door prize drawing, attendees will have the opportuntiy to compete for prizes.
The top 3 doorprizes (based on retail value) will be awarded as prizes to the best props in the following 3 catagories:

CATEGORY 1 - best prop "innovation/original concept"

CATEGORY 2 - best prop "execution of an existing idea" 
(a home made prop that looks like it was professionally made. )

CATEGORY 3 - best "STARTLE" and "scare maker"
(best prop in the judges opinion) 

SO BRING YOUR BEST HOMEMADE PROPS TO WIN THE BEST DOORPRIZES !!!!!

4.) $$$ Money $$$ - This year we will have quite a few vendors selling product.

5.) YARD SALE - Your unwanted haunt stuff, sell it and make a few bucks to buy *other* peoples haunt stuff. 

6.) T-shirts (or other souvenirs) of your haunt if you want to 'swap' with other haunts for their shirts/souvenirs.

7.) A videotape / DVD showcasing your haunt and your props.
(We will be having a "Popcorn Theater" showcasing peoples videos of their haunts at the end of the evening.)


********************************************************************-

Local Hotels (All are within 10 minutes of Gathering location.)
__________________________________________________________________

Ramada Limited
350 Bent Creek Blvd.
Mechanicsburg
(717) 790-1520

Comfort Inn West
6325 Carlisle Pike
Mechanicsburg
(717) 790-0924

Holiday Inn West
Exit 19 from Route 81
5401 Carlisle Pike
Mechanicsburg
(717) 697-0321

********************************************************************-
SO HOW DO I GET THERE ?
(Note: Mechanicsburg is located in south-central PA
15 minutes west of the state capitol of Harrisburg)

Due to the increase in attendance - we had to move our show out of our backyard and into our churches gymnasium. The Silver Spring Presbyterian Church is one of the oldest churches in Pennsylvania (with one of the oldest graveyards) Our church was kind enough to host us last year and have graciously allowed us to return this year as well.

Use mapquest -> http://www.mapquest.com
to get driving directions, our address is:

444 Silver Spring Road
Mechanicsburg PA 17050

********************************************************************-
I NEED TO KNOW MORE -
HOW DO I GET HOLD OF YOU ?

Contact Michael Bruner by phone -> 
(717) 796-0325

Contact Michael Bruner by email ->
[email protected]

CONFIRM ATTENDANCE BY EMAILING ME!!
( You get a chance to win an awesome prize if you simply 
supply me with a list of names of who is attending before hand!!!)

********************************************************************-

Hope to see you there !
Michael
( Wow, hard to believe this started out as a little picnic and
it has just kept growing and growing and growing and growing.......)
Bruner
The Monster Maze - The Ultimate Amateur Haunted House
www.TheMonsterMaze.com


The Annual Central PA Gathering of Haunters
www.HauntersGathering.com


----------



## hexxed (May 18, 2005)

your page won't display properly....

H


----------



## hexxed (May 18, 2005)

got it to work in Firefox, maybe it's me.....

H


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I'll be there! Really looking forward to it.


----------

